# Wieviele Soundkarten für Webradio?



## Felix Kunsmann (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe vor, mir für das Senden in einem Webradio ein Mischpult anzuschaffen. Hierzu frage ich mich, ob ich gleich eine Soundkarte mitbestellen muss (sollte).

Der Sound würde folgendermaßen laufen: 
	
	
	



```
PC mit Playersoftware -->--|
                           |
Mikrofon -->------------>--|--> Mischpult --> PC mit Streamingsoftware
                           |
Weitere Eingänge -->---->--|
```

Eine Soundkarte (onBoard) ist bereits vorhanden, nun stellt sich die folgende Frage:
*Ist es möglich, mit einem beliebigen Streamingprogramm nur den Ton von Line-In aufzuzeichnen oder ist hierzu eine zweite Soundkarte notwendig?* (Anmerkung: Das ganze Muss auf einem System realisierbar sein)

Gruß,
Felix Kunsmann


----------



## chmee (14. Juni 2008)

Nun, die simpelste Möglichkeit ist es wohl, das Mikrofon an den Mic-In zu schließen, auf dem Bildschirm den Audio-Player geöffnet zu haben und den Windowsmixer zu benutzen. Nebenbei läuft die Streamingsoftware und wandelt / streamt alles, was im Windowsmixer im Input hochgezogen/angeschaltet ist. Zusätzlich kann auch der Line-In für externe Audiogeräte benutzt werden.

mfg chmee


----------

